
Go See Ghostbusters Because It Matters - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/go-see-ghostbusters-because-it-matters-451d2fa28ef2#.px8erdp1k
======
SpikeDad
I appreciate the apparent social value of remaking Ghostbusters using an all
woman cast. The only problem that I have is that - the movie is crap. Sorry
but I'm not going to go see a movie to make a social point.

~~~
sc4th1s
How do you know it's crap without seeing it?

